# why not get another dog to keep first dog company?



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

I LOVE animals...if I could resuce every animal I saw I'd be so happy! We have Ally now and 3 cats. Ally loves to play with other dogs and the cats just dont' want to play with her for some reason I work 2 long days-we are gone almost 11 hours...why would it be a bad idea to get Ally another dog to keep her company? I would love to have another dog and I could use it as a selling point for my husband to get her a friend. I just see some posts that its not a good idea to get another dog to keep the first one company.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It's not a good idea to get a second dog to keep the first one company.

You should get a second dog IF you really want a second dog and can devote the time and resources to caring for and training a second dog. The training portion is greatly complicated because you normally have to separate the dogs to accomplish it.

Sometimes the two dogs don't get along. It's not automatic and, if they don't, you have a HUGE problem.

Having said that, we got a second dog and they are best friends.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Having a buddy for your current dog can be a plus to owning a second - but it should not be the soul reason for welcoming another dog into the home. As Ron mentioned, there is a very real possibility of the two not becoming friends either automatically or even further down the road. You have to be prepared for that and ready to handle any such situation. 

Tha'st one of the reasons having the time, energy, and resources for a second dog is so important. That way if they two of them don't hit it off, the situation isn't an automatic failure.


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

My dog can get along with just about any dog, so I'd love to get a 2nd dog, but...

I can't afford it, and I live with my parents so I'm lucky I got one dog.


----------



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

it DEFINATELY wouldn't be the only reason to get another dog...the first reason is that I want another dog..and if it helped Ally to have a friend then I'm all for it! If I did get another dog....to help them get along should it be a puppy, young dog?? I'd rather have a young dog than a puppy.


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't have any helpful advice...but I can totally understand.

My puppy _loves _other dogs. Truly, nothing compares to them in his doggy mind. I do have to wait for a while (time/space constraints), but I will get a second dog at some point, and Bailey will be a big reason. Hopefully it won't be that hard to find a good fit because it really just has to be the case that the other dog will put up with him, as Bailey himself is really rather indiscriminate.

How fun for you both!! Are you thinking about another lab?

ETA: My cats detest my dog! Poor guy just wants to play with them (of course, his idea of playing isn't that much fun for them... ).


----------



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

Bailey08 said:


> I don't have any helpful advice...but I can totally understand.
> 
> My puppy _loves _other dogs. Truly, nothing compares to them in his doggy mind. I do have to wait for a while (time/space constraints), but I will get him a second dog at some point, and Bailey will be a big reason. Hopefully it won't be that hard to find a good fit because really just has to be the case that the other dog will put up with him, as Bailey himself is really rather indiscriminate.
> 
> ...


lol...my cats look at me like "what is THAT and why is it HERE?"! And Ally just wants to play! 

I'm not sure what breed I'd get...Ally's probably lab/Border Collie mix and she's smaller..only about 35lbs and she's perfect! I have to convince my husband that "Ally needs a friend" though


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ Oh, my Bailey will probably end up about that size, and he's (I think) a lab mix, too.  I'm totally living vicariously through you. Keep us up to date!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Reading these replies made me feel guilty! I got a second one to keep the 1st company, that was at first my main reason but the more i though about it the more I realized I would like to have another dog for both me and my dog! I could handle it finanical wise and had the space and time, so we got a puppy!not just any puppy, we got a big lab puppy, by the time she turned 5 months we had to give her to my family because she had hurt the 1st dog trying to play because the 1st dog is a chihuahua. So then we got my beagle and it was a perfect match


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

If you do decide to get a second dog and you can afford it, know you have enough time to dedicate to training and exercising another dog then use extreme caution in choosing that second dog. Make sure your current dog has the final say. It is very important that they get along. Still there is no guarantee sometimes dogs get along great in the beginning and then don't in the long run. I personally enjoy owning more then one dog at at time but it is definitely MORE work then only one dog.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> to help them get along should it be a puppy, young dog??


The chances of the two getting along are increased if they are opposite gender and different in age and/or size.

Molly and Esther are both females, but Molly was a scrawny young pup when we got her and Esther immediately began mothering her. Now she is nearly Esther's size, but Esther still mothers her.

Esther went along on the "interview" and, if I had the slightest notion that they would not be very compatible, we would not have adopted Molly.


----------

